
These robotic skiers hit the slopes in style - gvb
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/02/these-electronic-skiers-hit-the-slopes-in-style/
======
stinos
So funny how people (or at least, me) immediately try to 'humanize'
everything. Watching the video and seeing that robot crashing into the fence I
felt bad for it and started wondering insane things about pain.

------
danielovichdk
This is a really good example of how difficult robotics are.

Technology wise we are leaps away from developing robotics that are meaningful
in terms of cost and value.

Fun video though.

------
mrlyc
Oh great. Now my robot wants to go skiing.

